# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تغییر دادن حوزه امتحانی کنکور میشه؟

## Ali__S

سلام دوستان من هنگام ثبت نام حوزه امتحانی رو یه شهر انتخاب کردم که حالا به دلایلی باید به یه شهر دیگه تغییرش بدم وگرنه راهم خیلی دور میشه و شاید صبح سر وقت حتی نرسم سر جلسه...میخواستم ببینم میشه تغییرش داد؟؟؟اگه میشه کی باید تغییرش بدم؟؟؟

----------


## nacli

این چیزا رو باید زنگ بزنی سازمان سنجش حل کنی. اینجا کسی نمیتونه کمکی بهت کنه .

----------


## Navid70

برو سایت سنجش یه بخش داره برای ویرایش البته نمیدونم الان بازه یا نه برو اونجا تغییر بده

----------


## Ali__S

ممنون بابت راهنماییتون

----------

